# Stanely #48 or #49 TG planes?



## Skewdege (Apr 17, 2008)

I remember several years ago I had bought one Stanley #49 ( I believe it was #49) from an antique store and it worked like a charm for TG joints. I never actually used it to build anything, just restored and tuned it. I can't find mine anymore. So I've decided to buy another one. Can someone who has this plane and/or uses it tell me based on your experience and knowledge which one you think is more useful #49 or #48.. #48 has wider blades (5/16 wide) and #49 has with 3/16" wide blades.

I'd appreciate your feed back!

Thanks!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

I have a #48 and a #148. If I were actually going to use one of these for anything other than filling up my display case, it would be the 148. It cuts a 1/4 T-G (right between the 48 and 49) and is more solid / rugged.


----------



## biglou13 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have the Stanley 48, 49, 146, 147, & 148. I even bought a set of blades for the 48 to T&G thicker boards. My recommendarion is to determine what board thickness you're going to use on a continuing basis, and purchase the model that fits your needs.

Louis


----------

